

Online crime costs start-ups £800 a year each - Danmatt
http://launchlab.co.uk/article/Start-up-News/Online-crime-costs-firms-%C2%A3800-a-year/760

======
jacquesm
The word 'start-ups' is here just as linkbait, the article mentions 'small
businesses' only. Every business online is subject to spam, phishing and every
other trick under the sun, start-ups are no exception.

